# Copper x gold =???



## BETTAVN (Oct 1, 2013)

male


females


F1 will not get the super gold?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Outta curiosity why are you holding the betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The male doesn't look like a copper to me. I need to see a bigger picture.


----------



## BETTAVN (Oct 1, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> The male doesn't look like a copper to me. I need to see a bigger picture.


male 


I want to be super gold in F1, the percentage of how many?


----------

